# free websites???



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am looking to make another website but I am not sure who to go with...I will eventually want to own my own site but for now I will just do a free one.

Who do you use????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used FreeWebs for mine...very easy to set up and very easy to use.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also use freewebs...well...now called webs.com I love it...easy to use and lots of different templates and such to choose from. I started out with the completely free website they offer in 2007 and just this year upgraded. I have been pretty happy overall with it. Feel free to browse my site.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE Freewebs or now called *webs.com* and you can do a free website now and then eventually buy your own name & site for something like $9 a month... pretty cheap considering it is VERY VERY user friendly and has good support, although support hasn't been necessary for me yet (2.5 yrs into it) except for the first setup stage. I'm very happy with them!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I started with absolutely no website experience...the website I have now is the very first/only website i've made. I would say it's pretty beginner friendly, and if you want to do it all on your own, in your own time it works really well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw intuit.com advertised on TV

http://www.intuit.com/website-building- ... 61002&pd=t


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

webs.com and i like it


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I use wix.com. It is simple and free and has lots of templates to use or design your own like I did.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i havent ever heard of wix...I have looked into freewebs and intuit...i like both, just not sure which one i want...


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I just finished mine at Weebly.com and I found it really easy to use.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going with tripod, i have tried a few different ones and found this one to be what i was looking for...thanks for the suggestions everyone!!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

webs.com, I love it! Tried a couple of others but like webs.com the best!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Weebly!!! really easy to use love it....
have used webs (hated it~ *runs n hides* )


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe, thanks for all the replies! Check out my website http://br8kndawn.tripod.com

its still under construction but its viewable


----------

